# New Boa Keeper



## Webby35 (7 mo ago)

Hello all i got our rescue Boa (daisy) from a local reptile rescue and she is the first snake I've ever kept and I totally adore her, seems to genuinely enjoy being handled 

the info I have had about her from the rescue is that she's 4 years old, female, and around 4ft (if anything just short of 4ft) 

so I was hoping somone may be able to identify what sort of boa she may be I.e local/morph due to her size and age (I know this is virtually impossible to guarantee without knowing her perants)

also she seems to be constantly in her cold end hide , she's ate twice in the 2 weeks or so I've had her with zero issues at all, her temps are as follows : basking above hot end hide is 33c, cold end is 25c, humidity is kept at 60 to 70% she's in a 4'x2'x2' 

If anyone could offer advice or tips I'd be really grateful 

cheers
tom


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Daisy is lovely! She looks like a standard boa Imperator, well done for rescuing one 😁
I rescued one about the same age/size a few years ago and she has been excellent to handle and watch. I've found mine will sit in her cold end frequently, so long as the hot end is the right temp they will moved to where they are comfortable. How are you heating it by the way?

Oh, and is that tape keeping the wire in place? I'd recommend removing the tape and using cable clips or trunking if need be. Getting tape off and annoyed snake is no fun I can assure you.


----------



## Webby35 (7 mo ago)

arwen_7 said:


> Daisy is lovely! She looks like a standard boa Imperator, well done for rescuing one 😁
> I rescued one about the same age/size a few years ago and she has been excellent to handle and watch. I've found mine will sit in her cold end frequently, so long as the hot end is the right temp they will moved to where they are comfortable. How are you heating it by the way?
> 
> Oh, and is that tape keeping the wire in place? I'd recommend removing the tape and using cable clips or trunking if need be. Getting tape off and annoyed snake is no fun I can assure you.


thank you, I would recomend going to a rescue to anyone really helped my wife go from terrified to adoring daisy in minutes but she really is a lovely little thing (daist), only thing is she has shades of salmon pink on her sides which doesn't show on pictures but I have read this is also in common boas too, my only worry is isn't she very small for a BCI of this age?. and rescue also informed us she has only shed once in 5 months

it is tape yes will deffo get some cable clips in ASAP thanks for the advice, it was just a quick bodge to keep her from climbing up in wires ect


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Qdos for getting a rescue. She looks like a normal Boa Imperator but with very clean pattern. At 4' for a 4 year old she is small, but she has good body shape which suggests being well looked after. It could be that she has been crossed with an island species which tend to be around this size. There is a care guide sticky post at the top of the section which has some of the basics covered. Your temperatures are spot on, and like the poster above, my male spends a lot of the time mid way or to the cool side, but pre-shed, or after a meal will make use of the warm side.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Daisy looks very simmilar to our's (Morrigan) who has very pink/orangy sides that i can never seem to get on camera right.









She was belived to be around 3 years old when we got her, and was around 3 and a half foot. 2 years later she is around 4' 8". As Malc has said, I've started thinking she maybe has some island type boa in her, which is reducing her size. Or potentially is actually a male


----------



## Webby35 (7 mo ago)

arwen_7 said:


> Daisy looks very simmilar to our's (Morrigan) who has very pink/orangy sides that i can never seem to get on camera right.
> 
> View attachment 364440
> 
> She was belived to be around 3 years old when we got her, and was around 3 and a half foot. 2 years later she is around 4' 8". As Malc has said, I've started thinking she maybe has some island type boa in her, which is reducing her size. Or potentially is actually a male


beautiful set up that I'm assuming it's bioactive ? love all the foliage and wood want to add more to mine for enrichment but is so expensive 
Morrigan looks lovely and very similar to daisy. I've also wondered if ours could be male too 

also I forgot to say I'm heating the hot end with a ceramic bulb with a Pulse proportional thermostat on 24/7, with a uvb bulb on for 13 hours a day 

going to read that sticky that was mentioned above once I finnish work today


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks! Bioactive is way too much work! 😆 That's all fake plants. Have a look at silk/fake plants that florists use, or aquarium plants. They are normally cheaper than the reptile specific ones. 
Wood and cork bark can be expensive but it does come up cheaper every so often, or you can collect and sterilise branches yourself.


----------

